# Just picked up my 2010 F350 V10



## carrfamily01 (Oct 4, 2009)

Life is good! She came w/ 8.6' western plow. She's a perfect companion to my 2005 F350 diesel! All I need now is lots of snow this season!:bluebounc


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You must be very strong.


----------



## carrfamily01 (Oct 4, 2009)

Strong, maybe. Smart, hopefully!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

How do you like it? I'm thinking of getting a v10 since diesel is so expensive.


----------



## carrfamily01 (Oct 4, 2009)

So far I love it. Lots of power but gas mileage is horrible. The only issue was the low air pressure sensor which the dealer recalibrated. Again, it a great truck and I'm happy I made the investment!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Glenn Lawn Care;1303960 said:


> How do you like it? I'm thinking of getting a v10 since diesel is so expensive.


Diesel may cost a few cents more a gallon but its goung to plow for twice as long on the same amount of fuel. It will also cost much less in repairs (cummins anyway) and last much longer. Diesel is cheaper than gas if you look at the big picture.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

JDiepstra;1303971 said:


> Diesel may cost a few cents more a gallon but its goung to plow for twice as long on the same amount of fuel. It will also cost much less in repairs (cummins anyway) and last much longer. Diesel is cheaper than gas if you look at the big picture.


+1

I use my Cummins and a buddy subs for me with a 6.0 Chevy Gasser. I get probably 3 times the MPG he gets with his. Also, the engine isn't even breathing hard pushing snow. Also, right now, in my area anyway, diesel is a little CHEAPER than gas. The initial investment is higher, but the benefits while you own are great. Plus a diesel with 200k on it is just broken in, while a gasser is worn out! So, resale of said 200k mile diesel is way more than a 200k mile gasser.

kevlars


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Let's see some pics already. 

Gas vs diesel issue is a wash (kind of). That's not what this thread was about, but it went that way. I wouldn't spend the money on any new diesel these days. $50k+ for something that will probably give you more headaches than it's worth. There is way too much EPA frog kissing, tree hugging equipment on these days that is making them unreliable and killing MPG. MY 2004 Ram is EPA junk free from the factory and get's 18-21 mpg average. I will never ever ever own a truck that takes DEF like the new Fords and GM's.

I too would have gone with the V10. I really don't understand why guys buy big work trucks and b!tch about fuel mileage. Get a Prius next time.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;1303876 said:


> You must be very strong.


he hehe he



JDiepstra;1303971 said:


> Diesel may cost a few cents more a gallon but its goung to plow for twice as long on the same amount of fuel. It will also cost much less in repairs (cummins anyway) and last much longer. Diesel is cheaper than gas if you look at the big picture.





kevlars;1303980 said:


> +1
> 
> I use my Cummins and a buddy subs for me with a 6.0 Chevy Gasser. I get probably 3 times the MPG he gets with his. Also, the engine isn't even breathing hard pushing snow. Also, right now, in my area anyway, diesel is a little CHEAPER than gas. The initial investment is higher, but the benefits while you own are great. Plus a diesel with 200k on it is just broken in, while a gasser is worn out! So, resale of said 200k mile diesel is way more than a 200k mile gasser.
> 
> kevlars


WOW! So you guys must get like 30+ mpg plowing? What size operations do you run? How many trucks are in your fleets? I bet with such economical strategies such as running only diesel plow trucks you must make millions!



Banksy;1303986 said:


> Let's see some pics already.


Agreed.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

"WOW! So you guys must get like 30+ mpg plowing? What size operations do you run? How many trucks are in your fleets? I bet with such economical strategies such as running only diesel plow trucks you must make millions!"

I run a one man show. And use my buddy as a sub with his truck. I get around 9 to 12 MPG while plowing and traveling to accounts. I fill up before a storm hits and usually fill after it is over. My sub fills probably twice during an event, and travels less than I do.

He figures he gets 3-4 MPG, and I get 9-12 MPG. You do the math!

kevlars


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

snocrete;1303999 said:


> WOW! So you guys must get like 30+ mpg plowing? What size operations do you run? How many trucks are in your fleets? I bet with such economical strategies such as running only diesel plow trucks you must make millions!


Hee hee hee ...


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

congrats on the new truck and yes we are all looking for snow this year. at least enough that the customer feels they get their money's worth


----------



## carrfamily01 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you and heres to a snow filled season!!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

congrats! the V10s are reliable as clock work. many see 200k +. should be a great truck for you.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

JDiepstra;1303971 said:


> Diesel may cost a few cents more a gallon but its goung to plow for twice as long on the same amount of fuel. It will also cost much less in repairs (cummins anyway) and last much longer. Diesel is cheaper than gas if you look at the big picture.


I guess I never looked at it that way before. Powerstrokes are expensive to repair!!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

snocrete;1303999 said:


> he hehe he
> 
> WOW! So you guys must get like 30+ mpg plowing? What size operations do you run? How many trucks are in your fleets? I bet with such economical strategies such as running only diesel plow trucks you must make millions!
> 
> Agreed.


Youre not too sharp huh? Plowing for twice as long has little to do w mpg. Im talking gallons per hour. A guy who knows snowplowing knows you dont talk mpg's when plowing.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, when I can plow for the whole event on way less than a tank of fuel, and my sub fills up twice, and we plow about the same number of hours, I think I am still doing quite a bit better! Plus, my truck isn't even breathing hard.

Kevlars


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Just my 2cents I worked for company whom bought a brand new F450 V10 and all I can say is WOW I would drive it to the city loaded and come back empy and have to fill up to finish out the rest of the day and the city is only 22.5 miles.I could run my crane truck diesel 10 times loaded there and back and still only burn maybe a 1/2 tank granted the capcity is bigger 45 gallon V10 and 75 gallon Diesel??????


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JDiepstra;1304306 said:


> Youre not too sharp huh? Plowing for twice as long has little to do w mpg. Im talking gallons per hour. A guy who knows snowplowing knows you dont talk mpg's when plowing.


Guess not......cause I dont own a "2004.5 dodge cummbubble w/ mods", a "shovel", a "bag of salt", and "insurance".


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

snocrete;1304563 said:


> Guess not......cause I dont own a "2004.5 dodge cummbubble w/ mods", a "shovel", a "bag of salt", and "insurance".


Heheheehe....Now thats funny.....:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just looked at a 2012 F-350 with the PowerStroke in it today......I gotta say...With all the Emissions crap and Urea and sensors.....When that truck goe's out of Warranty all i see is Dollar signs in Repairs...Dont get me wrong...Its a Very Nice Truck....But the cost difference is Price Between Gas/ Diesel makes you stop and think....payup.....This is just My opinion...I dont own a Truck with any Mods on it...Just a Plain old Work Truck that gets the job Done....:waving:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new truck. Sorry this same old diesel vs. gas shiet got dragged in with the rest of the trash.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats on the Truck! Lets see some pics!!


----------



## Grumpydave (Nov 24, 2010)

Got rid of an '01 Chevy K3500 ext. cab dualie Duramax last fall and got a '09 Ford F350 super cab with the V-10. Yes it uses more fuel but the only thing I miss even a little bit is the Allison tranny.

Dave


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrat on the new Ride DaveThumbs Up Just wanna no how bad the MPG is on the V10 Because i was lookin at a 2002 f350 and held off due to price of fuel at that time. But after reading all the stuff on Deisel Repair after warrenty or not Cost. Plus I can get gas anytime of the morning for my rig but Deisel is a little more of a deilema at 2am.Thumbs Up Good Luck with the new ride again


----------



## Grumpydave (Nov 24, 2010)

On the road empty and easy on the go pedal- 12/13
landscape trailer, big scags and all the rest of the crap- 9.5/10
normal plowing not much sand, light snow- 6-7.5
worst case plowing,(see equipment below) sander full / heavy snow 5.5/6

Those are my numbers yours may differ 

This is with the '09, the 2000 does not have a plow, use it for snowblowers and shovels after the storm is over. It gets 10 all the time.
Dave


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow !!!! So in your opinion what do you prefer a deisel or a gas?? and as far as moving snow how does it stack up to a same truck but with a deisel???Thumbs Up


----------



## Grumpydave (Nov 24, 2010)

Loved the diesel. Low end torque was amazing and that allowed me to plow at a lower ground speed. Much easier on the truck and me and saved fuel as a bonus. The worst mileage I got with the diesel was 7 but it was a horrible storm. Averaged 8-10 plowing. I happened to buy a 1st gen duramax that in the last 18 months I owned it cost me almost $9K in heads and injectors. No help from GM (they were going bankrupt at the time) When I got rid of it the transfer case, fuel lines and brake lines all needed to be replaced...no thanks. The V-10 has been a great plow truck.I just plow a little more in low range (all I plow is residential, rural mostly 2nd homes) Yes its expensive as far as fuel use goes but it's a work truck and as long as it's making money I'm a happy camper. 

Dave


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have had my v10 for a few yrs now and she doesnt breath heavy at all and i to can go all out in a storm with one tank of gas. as far as torque she puts out in the four hundreds forget the exact number. plenty of plowing power


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Good to here . In your honest opinion does the Cost of owning a deisel out weight the repair cost down the line verses the gas motor. If ford had the Cumming or a Cat motor with Allison trans Detrioit locker gears then all would be good.Just here all the horror stories on all of them Duramax(ISUZU) Ford Power stroke By ford Or the IH motor7.3 not otmuch on the cumming that i know of or herd but then again I am a ford guy. But just went and looked mind you just looked at the new Dodge power wagon with a hemi which is a 3/4 ton equipt standard with a winch an towe cleats on front and back and beefy suspension for about 10k less than the ford and about 6k less than the chevy all of them gasser's. Oh yeah they were all SRW 4x4 CCabs..?and 6.5ft beds


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Never heard of a "Cummings" motor. Must be a new brand!

kevlars


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

They put them in boats...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Cat is Not in the Truck Engine Business at this Time.....Just Heavy Equipment Engines...The Emission Standards Our Gooberment has put on Engine Manufactures Made Cat say See Ya.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok so Fricken shoot me  for bein to quick on the grammer. You know what I ment

CUMMINS there happy NOW:laughing:


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep!
Kevlars


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

DIRISHMAN;1311612 said:


> Good to here . In your honest opinion does the Cost of owning a deisel out weight the repair cost down the line verses the gas motor. If ford had the Cumming or a Cat motor with Allison trans Detrioit locker gears then all would be good.Just here all the horror stories on all of them Duramax(ISUZU) Ford Power stroke By ford Or the IH motor7.3 not otmuch on the cumming that i know of or herd but then again I am a ford guy. But just went and looked mind you just looked at the new Dodge power wagon with a hemi which is a 3/4 ton equipt standard with a winch an towe cleats on front and back and beefy suspension for about 10k less than the ford and about 6k less than the chevy all of them gasser's. Oh yeah they were all SRW 4x4 CCabs..?and 6.5ft beds


Check out competitiondiesel.com there are a lot of guys swapping 12 Valve 5.9 Cummins into Fords of all years. Going with an Allison is costly especially when you can build up the 47/48RE to be much stronger in the first place. Its really not all that hard to do with the early diesels but all in all, the cummins is much cheaper to fix than the Dmax/Pstroke mostly because of the design of the motor (its not crammed in the engine compartment, everything is easy to get to).


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

HEY THANKS PLOW GUY. What do you have in your dodge in the pic gasser or deisel?Went and looked at a new 2012 power wagon nice ride but only comes with a HEMI,no deisel offered yet. but even as a ford guy nice ride. and about 10k less than the ford and about 6-8 less than the chevy.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah those power wagons are a nice ride, front and rear lockers, front sway bar disconnect, winch, 1 ton rear axles, skid plates, etc.

My truck currently has a gas 5.9 V8. If I decide to keep it after the winter, I'm thinking of swapping in a 12valve cummins in the spring. I've really been bitten by the diesel bug so if I don't do the swap I'll probably start searching for another truck.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

I have both a V10 and Powerstroke.. both do the job perfectly fine. The Powerstroke definately doesn't work AS hard but the V10 has absolutely no issues pushing snow. I would say if your keeping her long term the diesel is a good investment. If your trading it out at 150K go gas. The cost difference at the time of purchase isn't going to make up for the increase in resale value when you sell it. $63K for a new truck is just f'n nuts!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

First off, congrats on the new truck. Its a good feeling to have a good, reliable 2nd truck. Second, either some of you guys are pedal down 75% of the time driving like nuts or I drive like an old man,lol. Last season our 06 F250 w/5.4L gasser was used for everything including our salt truck after our dump went down and it drove from one side of the city to the other and fully loaded, plowing all night I still had well over half a tank of gas left after about 7-9 hours of use. This will be the first year for me in a diesel so I can't compare. But I always hear of guys only getting like 5mpg in the same truck. The only mod's. we did to the gasser was a cold air intake system and a chip. I sad before we get around 10mpg no matter whats its doing. Good luck with the new truck!


----------



## carrfamily01 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishers-it's greatly appreciated. I will post pictures soon. Thanks to all again! Heres to a snow filled season!!


----------

